# NGD - Larrivee Parlour



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

My first quality acoustic . Still need to string her.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Maverick said:


> My first quality acoustic . Still need to string her.


I have a soft spot in my heart for a Larrivee, love parlors too! Enjoy!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice guitar! Congrats!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet. Parlors are cool, I'm getting GAS.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

With a seat that comfortable, and a guitar of that size and quality, I can see many happy moments together.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

These are great guitars and for their size have a surprising amount of volume.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I was playing a Larrivee parlor recently and was blown away by how good it sounded. It's amazing the sound that can come out of such a little guitar

Enjoy


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A big congrats!
They are awesome guitars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Love, love, LOVE parlour guitars. There is something so intimate about them.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I Love Larrivee. Congrats :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful! I have a Larrivee Forum guitar (almost parlour-size) and it sounds amazing. Try some Elixor-brand strings.....they work really well with Larrivee acoustics.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, nice guitar!

So in general, what's the tone like with these compared to your run of the mill dreadnaught?

I love the size of these and the look, for that matter.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

sulphur said:


> So in general, what's the tone like with these compared to your run of the mill dreadnaught?
> 
> I love the size of these and the look, for that matter.


I have found that with Parlour guitars that are built well, they are more true to the human voice over the dreadnaught in terms of tone.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

congrats, a lot of nice memories are in your future.


----------

